# Kick stand to fit a Boardman



## tonyhalsall (8 Dec 2012)

Anyone know of a kick stand that will fit a Boardman hybrid?
Standard style does not fitand i am struggling to find one that the supplier is sure will fit.
Thanks


----------



## mrandmrspoves (9 Dec 2012)

Why do you want a kickstand? Adds weight for very little extra utility.
There's usually something to rest a bike against or use the pedal on the kerb method......but if you really feel the need, there are some that attach to the rear wheel spindle rather than near the bottom bracket.
Or ones like this that attach to the rear stay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustabl...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item4604c714fb


----------



## wisdom (9 Dec 2012)

I personally dont like them,they are very unstable.
Also do you think they would look right on a boardman?


----------



## defy-one (9 Dec 2012)

I did fit a kickstand to my specialized hybrid ..... Didn't use it enough to warrant the extra weight ... Took it off again. Son wants it on the Triban as he rides locally. Happy days


----------



## tonyhalsall (10 Dec 2012)

Dont want to lean the bikes against metallic posts and fences. I have always had them on my bikes. Hopefully it does not make me a bad person?  Thanks for the link.


----------



## beastie (11 Dec 2012)

tonyhalsall said:


> Dont want to lean the bikes against metallic posts and fences. I have always had them on my bikes. Hopefully it does not make me a bad person?  Thanks for the link.



It makes you very bad indeed.


----------



## defy-one (11 Dec 2012)

tonyhalsall said:


> Dont want to lean the bikes against metallic posts and fences. I have always had them on my bikes. Hopefully it does not make me a bad person?  Thanks for the link.



Try leaning it on the back wheel (at an angle to the wall/fence) it takes a bit of learning but so much better. I do it all the time with my bikes,even against my beemer,no issues


----------



## Mike Bike (14 May 2020)

defy-one said:


> Try leaning it on the back wheel (at an angle to the wall/fence) it takes a bit of learning but so much better. I do it all the time with my bikes,even against my beemer,no issues


Picture please?????????? Interested how this works... Thanks


----------



## rogerzilla (14 May 2020)

I like the kickstand on the Raleigh Twenty. Thought about removing it to save weight, but it's too useful.


----------



## vickster (14 May 2020)

Mike Bike said:


> Picture please?????????? Interested how this works... Thanks


He’s no longer a member of the site (hence ’guest’ by username)


----------



## a.twiddler (15 May 2020)

I must be a really terrible person. I have resisted the urge to fit such a thing for many years but now I do have one fitted to the left chainstay of my steel tourer. It doesn't get in the way of the left pedal, I can wheel it backwards without the left pedal colliding with it, and it makes it so easy to park the bike in my garage. It makes fumbling about with my panniers so much easier if I go shopping on the bike. It folds back out of the way like a penguin's leg. Would I fit it to a super light road bike? Probably not. It's aluminium, and the extra weight probably does not make much difference compared to the kitchen sink etc in my saddlebag, but it would just look so wrong on a road bike, despite being equally as useful. Just my opinion of course, you can fit whatever you want to your own bike.


----------



## DCBassman (15 May 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> it would just look so wrong


It would! But so does the riser stem on my road bike! Do it.


----------

